
Plenty of Passengers, but Where Are the Pilots? - kpozin
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/plenty-of-passengers-but-where-are-the-pilots.html
======
johan_larson
Oh no, the regional airlines may have to start paying their flightcrews
something more than dirt.

$26K for a life-critical job? Sounds ridiculous.

